# Seiser Alm-Haus (Gasthof Dialer) zur Tierser Alpl Hütte: Wegbeschaffenheit?



## rasinini (25. August 2008)

Wie ist der Weg 4, 594 vom Seiser Alm-Haus (Gasthof Dialer) zur Tierser Alpl Hütte?

Mein Mädl mag kein grobes Geröll oder ausgesetzte Wurzelwege. Die Steigung ist ihr relativ egal, denn Schieben macht ihr nix aus, aber tragen mag sie ihr Bike nicht.
Ist der Weg was für sie?

Hier ein kleiner Kartenausschnitt (vielen Dank an den Kompass-Verlag), damit jeder sieht worum's geht:


----------



## Spargel (25. August 2008)

Ja, der Weg ist was für sie. Wirtschaftsstraße, meist steil, zwischendrin sausteil, sicher gute 25%, die sind aber betoniert und mit entsprechenden Wadeln _und_ Untersetzung also durchaus fahrbar. Wer sich nicht verausgabt hat, darf dafür oben relativ locker hochkurbeln.

Besorg' ihr schon mal das mountain-goat 20er Blatt. 

ciao Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (25. August 2008)

rasinini schrieb:


> Mein Mädl mag kein grobes Geröll oder ausgesetzte Wurzelwege. Die Steigung ist ihr relativ egal, denn Schieben macht ihr nix aus, aber tragen mag sie ihr Bike nicht.



Moin,

die Frage ist dann eher, warum ihr da hoch fahren/schieben wollt?
Weil ab Thierser Alpl Hütte übern Schlern wirds schon stellenweise etwas fies und auch Tragen lässt sich nicht ganz vermeiden.

Oder möchtet ihr nur einfach in dieser recht schönen Hütte übernachten, ggf. abends noch etwas die Beine vertreten (Rosszähne, Maximiliansteig) und dann wieder den gleichen Weg zurück?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## fritzbox (25. August 2008)

Die Tierser Alp Hütte liegt fantastisch ,der Weg vom Dialer ist wie schon weiter oben erwähnt teilweise sausteil aber dafür am Ende mit einer Hütte in Toplage


----------



## rasinini (25. August 2008)

techstar schrieb:


> ...
> Oder möchtet ihr nur einfach in dieser recht schönen Hütte übernachten, ggf. abends noch etwas die Beine vertreten (Rosszähne, Maximiliansteig) und dann wieder den gleichen Weg zurück?



 Genau so hab ich das vor.


----------



## Andi Neumann (25. August 2008)

Hi, 

geschrieben ist ja schon alles!
Aussehen tut es dann so:









Grüße, 
Andi


----------



## fritzbox (25. August 2008)

Das steilste Stück sieht man da aber nicht


----------



## Spargel (25. August 2008)

Ich glaub schon, das müßte - fast in Aufsicht - die hellste Passage der Straße sein, ungefähr da wo ein paar winzige Manschgerl grad noch zu erkennen sind. Von da aus wo fotographiert wurde hofft man noch, wenn man davor steht nimmer, da meint man ne Wand baut sich auf. 


ciao Christian,
der mal schauen muß, ob es mit 20:34 und dem Bionicon nicht doch geht, mit'm Reiseradl hab ichs damals nicht derzogen.


----------



## rasinini (25. August 2008)

Andi Neumann schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> geschrieben ist ja schon alles!
> Aussehen tut es dann so:
> ...



Perfekt! Der Weg ist genau richtig für mein Mädl, denn ein wenig (oder auch ein bischen mehr) Schieben macht ihr nix aus.

Danke!


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2008)

He Hallo,

der Weg besteht ab dem Hellen auf dem Foto aus quadratischen Pflastersteinen mit gleich groß quadratischen Vertiefungen, ca. 5cm tief, die aneinandergereiht Längsrinnen ergeben!
Zum Hochschieben gehts, sausteil! Zum Runterfahren kann man teilweise daneben auf der Wiese fahren.

Tipp zum Übernachten: Puflatschhütte

Gruß Mausoline


----------



## pedale3 (26. August 2008)

...Kuchen auf der Tierser Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (26. August 2008)

20 mins, wenn mans fährt (-;


----------

